# Installing / Wiring Blower



## River21 (Mar 9, 2021)

Hey guys, 

over time I am accruing better equipment for making a true lab once I buy my next place... Logistically... One this I picked up was a fume hood blower "I believe" on government auction,,, never used from a university. However I have No idea how to power it or use it, does anyone know how I might go about learning this?


----------



## butcher (Mar 9, 2021)

I cannot read Japanese or the Chinese, or whatever the language is on the name tag, It looks to be a 380-volt motor, which runs on a 60-hertz frequency,
I cannot tell if it is a three-phase motor or not.




Can you read out the manufactures tag and print it in English?
we need to understand if this is a single-phase or it is a poly phase (3 phase) motor.

Open the wiring box (see if there is a wiring diagram printed on the inside of the lid). can show us a picture of the wires and the connections (they may have now), see if the wires have numbers or tags, see which wires or numbers are tied together now with wire nuts, and which wire numbers are single or not tied together with a wire nut.


----------



## g_axelsson (Mar 9, 2021)

Open the lid on the connector box. Usually you have a connection diagram on the inside.

Göran


----------



## Yggdrasil (Mar 9, 2021)

There is a plethora of translation software out there for both Android or iDevices.
Just take a picture of the label and it will show the text.
But as a warning, it may not lead to much. 
Most are in plain, yet small text under, the only unclear to me is the rotational speed.
15 Kw
1131-2356 M3/h
380V
60Hz and so on
To wire it, these usually have like Gøran and Butcher say, diagrams inside the lid.
A electrician would understand more or less by connection layout if it is star or triagle/delta connection.
It does not say one or 3 phases, if it has a large condenser it is one phase.

Just my 2 cents ;-)


----------



## Martijn (Mar 9, 2021)

380 Volts is 3 fase. Its the voltage between 2 fases where the voltage to neutral will be 220VAC
If you have 380VAC between fase and neutral, the voltage between fases is 690VAC (Volts-Alternating Current)

Now the connection box on the motor has six poles. There are plates to connect the three coils in star or triangle. 
Putting the coils in triangle will put the full voltage between the fases on one coil. 
Putting the coils in star will divide the 380 volts over 2 coils resulting in 230 volts over one coil. 
That seems to make no sense, but is due to the 120 degree fase shift between the three fases. 


Usually the mark on the type plate says 220/380 or 380/680. If yours is the latter, you won't be able to connect it to a 230 VAC net. . 
On a 380/690 net you can connect both 220/380 as 380/680 motors. The first motor goes in star, the second goes in triangle. 

The voltage coming from most of the the household outlets are now 230VAC 1-fase and 400 3-fase. 400/690 is found in industrial installations. 
That still works fine. 

So try star, triange will not work, probably. 
The plates should allready be in a certain arrangement. I'm guessing star, connecting three coil ends together. 
You probably have some form of bus cap where you can stick the wire under. If not, make sure you wrap the wires around the threaded ends clockwise, so the wires don't unwrap by tightening the nut. Or use crimp lugs on stranded wire. 

The cable gland is to close off the connection box, not a pull on the cable stress relief! Tighten it to a fixed point near the gland for safety. 

Good luck! 

Martijn.


----------



## Martijn (Mar 9, 2021)

The reason the fan was never used could be a sign the voltage could be 380 star 690 triangle. 
Also it may not be according the neccessary standards and tests for application in the states. In europe it would have to have a CE mark.


----------



## Martijn (Mar 9, 2021)

Sorry for mixing up some numbers. It used to be 220 / 380 / 680. Now its 230 / 400 / 690... read them as the same.


----------



## Dr.xyz (Mar 11, 2021)

Not usable in US is it?


----------



## Martijn (Mar 11, 2021)

I'm not saying that. Its just something to keep in mind that electric devices may need some approval for application from a national electric association in a country. 
Check your local laws. 
Its too late to find out when it fails, burns out and causes a fire that takes out a couple of houses and the insurance does not pay because of that. 
In the netherlands we have KEMA keur. In germany its TUV.
The user is responsible.


----------



## Martijn (Mar 11, 2021)

For those interested or considering importing electric equipment:
View attachment NIST.IR.8118r1.pdf


Martijn.


----------



## River21 (Mar 25, 2021)

OK finally got around to opening the wiring box, im vaguely familiar but still at a complete loss here are the photos... I assume since I bought it from a university with record... that it meets standards


----------



## butcher (Mar 26, 2021)

The motor is presently wired in a wye (Y) configuration 3 phase 380 volt.
Wired as the diagram on the right side
if your source supply is three phase 380 volt you can wire the three Wires to U1,V1,W1 and the grounding wire to the case grounding terminal, if the motor turns backward swap any two of the wires.

To change the motor to run on 220 volts (219V) delta configuration (triangle), you can re wire as shown in the diagram at left side where W2-U1,U2-V1,V2-W1, with your three phase 220volt power lines wiring to these terminals,and your safety earth ground wire going to the grounding terminal of the metal case of your motor, again to change direction of rotation change any two phase wires.


----------



## Richard NL (Jun 25, 2021)

I think this can help you, it did help me at the time.
https://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=40&t=12120&hilit=fume+hood+Noxx#p120431

https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=Variable-frequency+drive+


----------

